

[ANN] Lua 5.2.0 (final) now available - wsxiaoys
http://lua-list.2524044.n2.nabble.com/ANN-Lua-5-2-0-final-now-available-td7102528.html

======
dmpk2k
In the same vein, LuaJIT2 beta 9 was released a couple days ago.

------
anonymoushn
It's a bit weird that they went with goto. It is a much smaller addition than
continue + labeled break + labeled continue + switch, but it's still really
unusual to see in a scripting language.

------
Avshalom
So now that module(...) is deprecated does anyone know the expected standard
pattern? The changes say to just build it with code (setting _ENV?) but do the
devs have a "right way" to do it?

~~~
LeafStorm
The Lua developers are generally not very fond of endorsing a single "right
way" to do things. But basically, it's something like:

    
    
        -- localize all the stuff you need
        local _ENV = {}
        -- module code
        return _ENV
    

So really not that much code to add yourself.

------
rlbaker
Any links to info on 5.1.4 -> 5.2 changes? I can't seem to find any.

EDIT: Found some information! <http://www.corsix.org/content/look-
lua-52-work3>

~~~
groovy2shoes
There's some info in refman: <http://www.lua.org/manual/5.2/manual.html#8>

There was a more detailed summary at <http://www.lua.org/work/doc/#changes>
but it looks like it's been taken down. There's the Google cache:
<http://tinyurl.com/832f273>

~~~
rlbaker
Ah, thanks! These are much more informative.

